# Hurricane Michael



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2018)

Luckily, this year, we're out of the kill zone. If you are in the Panhandle or Big Bend, GTFO...the is almost a Cat 5 storm. Pensecola, Mobile, even southern Alabama and Georgia...this will be a motherfucker even far inland.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 10, 2018)

To any and all of you in the path of this storm, know that my family and I will be praying for your safety and that of your property.

Stay safe all!


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 10, 2018)

Stay safe.  This is a big, ugly, nasty, fat bastard....not unlike me.


----------



## TheProspect (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm in Dothan, AL expecting 60 Knot Winds. Apartment claims these windows are stormproof. We will see.


----------



## cappuccino (Oct 10, 2018)

I’m located an hour east of Fort Benning GA, in the direct path, however it should slow down before hitting us. Hopefully my chickens will make it!


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm roughly 60 miles west of forecasted landfall - plenty of booze and food on hand, so we're good to go.

A few of my idiot neighbors still have trash cans and other random shit laying around outside. I swear to Christ, if my house or vehicles sustain any damage from that shit going airborne I will burn their fucking house down. With them inside.


----------



## DC (Oct 10, 2018)

Dive School in direct path. Batten down the hatches, the drinking lamp is lite.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2018)

If it stays on its projected path, I’ll be just outside of the tropical storm force wind field. If anyone comes west to Mobile, I can give you a place to stay and show you what passes for a good time here.


----------



## DC (Oct 10, 2018)

Hurricane party @racing_kitty house! Cheehoo!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 10, 2018)

Stay safe everyone! We will get some of it here, but what is yet to be seen. Shouldn't be too bad, though.


----------



## DC (Oct 10, 2018)

Just got a couple texts from the schoolhouse. PC is pretty bad. Saw some pics. Stay safe drink on👍🏾


----------



## cappuccino (Oct 10, 2018)

Town sirens just went off here for a tornado warning. Watch out for spin off tornados everyone!


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Oct 10, 2018)

Mexico Beach got hammered:





__ https://www.facebook.com/richardjacks/posts/10216361916988156


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2018)

Stay safe all....


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Oct 11, 2018)

DC said:


> Just got a couple texts from the schoolhouse. PC is pretty bad. Saw some pics. Stay safe drink on👍🏾



Not sure if you ever hung out at Toucan's, but word on the street is that it is completely gone.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Oct 11, 2018)

Tyndall AFB, a few miles west of Mexico Beach:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1460410770756992


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 11, 2018)

Wonder if Spinnaker is still there?


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 11, 2018)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Tyndall AFB, a few miles west of Mexico Beach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...got hit hard.


----------



## nobodythank you (Oct 17, 2018)

Been out here for a week doing some contract work for FEMA, and Panama City got hit hard. On the way in saw a train that was blown over. Some of the cars were ripped from their wheels.


----------



## nobodythank you (Oct 17, 2018)

Did see some angels in the sky though.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 17, 2018)

In re: Tyndall:
Tyndall Air Force Base a ‘Complete Loss’ Amid Questions About Stealth Fighters



> Tyndall is home to 55 F-22 stealth fighters, which cost a dizzying $339 million each. Before the storm, the Air Force sent at least 33 of the fighters to Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Ohio.
> 
> Air Force officials have not disclosed the whereabouts of the remaining 22 planes, other than to say that a number of aircraft were left at the base because of maintenance or safety reasons.


Some of the 22 were at Hill undergoing maintenance but others were reportedly in the hangars at Tyndall undergoing maintenance.  Ouch.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 17, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> In re: Tyndall:
> Tyndall Air Force Base a ‘Complete Loss’ Amid Questions About Stealth Fighters
> 
> 
> Some of the 22 were at Hill undergoing maintenance but others were reportedly in the hangars at Tyndall undergoing maintenance.  Ouch.



I don't understand.  Were they in such a state of poor maintenance as to be totally unable to fly?  I mean, a hurricane is 10 days out of NC and SJAFB, New River, and Cherry Point totally evacuate.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 17, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> In re: Tyndall:
> Tyndall Air Force Base a ‘Complete Loss’ Amid Questions About Stealth Fighters
> 
> 
> Some of the 22 were at Hill undergoing maintenance but others were reportedly in the hangars at Tyndall undergoing maintenance.  Ouch.





Devildoc said:


> I don't understand.  Were they in such a state of poor maintenance as to be totally unable to fly?  I mean, a hurricane is 10 days out of NC and SJAFB, New River, and Cherry Point totally evacuate.



The thread about them may answer some questions.
F-22's destroyed by hurricane...WTH?


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 17, 2018)

medicchick said:


> The thread about them may answer some questions.
> F-22's destroyed by hurricane...WTH?


Missed that thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 17, 2018)

medicchick said:


> The thread about them may answer some questions.
> F-22's destroyed by hurricane...WTH?



Just saw it, thanks.  If you can't move, you can't move.


----------



## nobodythank you (Oct 24, 2018)

Just a friendly reminder, update your insurance, take pictures of your property, and get serial numbers stored offsite (preferably the cloud) in the event you lose everything. Now is the time to prepare. Below is a snapshot of the devastation in what was Mexico Beach.


----------

